# messages



## ckpeng (Apr 23, 2019)

My FreeBSD is 9.1
I always got message with " last message repeated N times".
Does any syslog flag to debug this message ??


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2019)

FreeBSD 9.1 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


As for the message, it just tells you the previous message was repeated. Thus, you need to look at the previous message.


----------



## k.jacker (Apr 23, 2019)

You have to look at the actually last message before those messages come up.
...and upgrade!


----------

